# Root the Nook Color



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw the Nook Color has been rooted.  Anyone use it.  My Dad wants a tablet and I was thinking the Nook color would be a decent option.  Any opinions about how it works?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nookdev instructions here (but I don't have one and haven't done this):

http://nookdevs.com/NookColor_Rooting

There are also some discussions on the mobileread forums.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It doesn't have the buttons for a standard Android device, so might sometimes be frustrating.  I came VERY close to buying one, but am waiting for devices using the version of Android designed for tablets.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm wondering whether the impending B&N software update for Nook Color will enable users to get apps without rooting their Nook C.  I was somewhat intrigued when I read about it on Mobilereads last week, but I think that B&N should release it ready to use without having to go through those steps.  I wouldn't use the Nook Color to read books.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As I understand the news articles about Nook Color and apps, a limited selection of apps will be available through some B&N-controlled market.  Allegedly B&N intends to control the market to limit apps to those they decide enhance the reading experience or are associated in some way, though whether they will follow through is another matter.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I've done it, and I love it. I picked up my NC a week ago, had it rooted in an hour, have used it daily since then, and last night was the first time I read a book on it (using the Kindle app, thankyouverymuch.) 

There are certainly a few quirks in using a rooted NC as a web tablet instead of an e-reader. The keyboard is a little odd, although there are ways to replace that if you're comfortable doing so. Some of the menus are weird, and you definitely don't get the full Android settings menu. Some apps are missing the "back" button or the back button on the BN soft menu doesn't work as expected. Overall, while I love the way it works, it does feel like a "hacked" solution. (And that was a lot of the reason I bought it, I wanted a project device to play with.)

If you want to get your dad a "working out of the box" Android web tablet, take a look at the Archos 70. It's about the same price, and will "just work" for a consumer device,  and you can add all the e-reader apps you want. 

On the other hand, if your dad is a bit of a geek who would enjoy a combo gift/project, the Nook Color certainly fits the bill, and performs well with the default root options, or you can customize just about anything if you can find/write an app for it.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone.  Not sure what I will do, but knowing people have done it helps.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Why not just get a $100 android tablet and put Nook for Android on there?


----------



## Randy Kadish (Feb 24, 2010)

The thing I don't like about the Nook is that it's heavy. For me, what I love about
my ereader is that it's so light.

Randy


----------

